# General > Hobbies >  looking for some where play offroad

## highlandtrooper

looking for some where to go off-road way my land rover and if anyone else is interested in off-roading maybe a trip to a off-road play day in Inverness or further?

----------


## lynne duncan

sure my pal's hubby goes to one round bout dingwall, will get some info for you if you want

----------


## highlandtrooper

yes please always looking for new places to play :Grin:

----------

